# spray paint tribute is looking sweet



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I decided to spray paint my bowtech tribute today. I used rust-oleum self etching primer first as the base coat after i cleaned the riser. I decided to paint it with their dark multicolored textured paint. And then Im going to apply their crystal clear enamel to protect the paint. I will post pictures as i go.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*color*

Color i chose


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*bow*

Primed up


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*paint*

First coat


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

What do you think of the texture? I was looking at the same stuff for my Mace, but wasnt tpo sure i'd like it.


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

Diggin it.


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

kinda like that finish


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*more pics*

Close ups of the first coat.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*few more*

Went alittle crazy and decided yo paint one side of my b-stinger weight and my octane bantom weight quiver hood lol. This stuff is turning out ok.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*few more*

Went alittle crazy and decided to paint one side of my b-stinger weight and the hood to my octane bantom weight quiver.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

HawgEnvy said:


> What do you think of the texture? I was looking at the same stuff for my Mace, but wasnt tpo sure i'd like it.


it does feel alittle rough but the clear enamel final coating should smooth it out some. It looks awesome in person. My kids are begging me to paint their bows lol.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks good i like it. I saw that paint in the store and like the color texture. Should be cool all assembled


----------



## scaffido (Apr 21, 2011)

when's it going to be back together???? want to see the finished prouduct, looks good so far.
i used that style paint years ago and painted the dash and interior panels of my truck.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Watchin for final results. Looks good so far. I was planning on doing a sticks n limbs type thing with black over the gray.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

the clear won't smooth it out any. if you want it more smooth, you're going to have to hit it with some light sandpaper. I would personally like it flat looking as opposed to clear and shiney. 
on a side note, i like the desert bisque(same paint, different color) for stands and climbing sticks.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Should look good, post pics when done!


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thats awesome. Did you get black limbs for it?


----------



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

I thought about doing the same thing with an older bow I had to see how it would work. I guess I'll use you as a guinea pig and see how you like the final product.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*color choice*



bowtechman88 said:


> Thats awesome. Did you get black limbs for it?


it was hard to find some new limbs for the tribute. But the new ones i did find are in max 4 camouflage. I think the two should go good together. Here is a picture of the new limbs. I did not want to paint them because i was afraid the paint would peal due to them flexing when being shot. But I may try to paint the old limbs black and then see how they hold up.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*quiver*

The octane bantom weight quiver is all primed, painted, and clear coated. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*second coat*

Got the second coat on


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

The Krylon black is what I used on my Martin Cheetah and it held up great. What is the clearance like where the the limb pockets meet the riser? Any clearance issues w the limbs?


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*riser*

Riser is finished. I just want to let it dry real good before putting it back together.


----------



## Skookumbowhuntr (Jun 22, 2010)

What deflection number is on the Max 4 limbs? Are you interested in selling them? I have some in Mossy Oak Obsession 70/80# and 80/90#


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*pockets*



HawgEnvy said:


> The Krylon black is what I used on my Martin Cheetah and it held up great. What is the clearance like where the the limb pockets meet the riser? Any clearance issues w the limbs?[/
> I had to trim and sand some of the pain't away from where the limb pockets and rise connect. I hit it with another light coat of paint after reassembling them together. If i ever do it again im probably going to tape mark where the limb pockets meet the rise and tape it off and just prime that area black. To avoid them not going together easily again. It would have went together so easy if it weren't for them lol. But they turned out good here is a few pictures of them.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you painted the cable guard rod?


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

AngelRa said:


> Did you painted the cable guard rod?


 Yes i lightly painted the rod only because i do not plan on using the teflon slide. I use Saunders buzz off string stop-cable slide. It has a little wheeled in it and that's the only part of it that's going to come in contact with the cable rod. So their should not be any added friction i hope. If their is any i will just strip it and leave it black. Here is a picture of that Saunders buzz off.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Even with the wheel it will rub against the rod.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

awesome job...looks great


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*doinker is done*

Shortened it 2 inches and painted it. It looks weird without my quick disconnect lol.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*limbs seated but not installed*

I did not install the limbs yet but this is what they look like seated in the pockets matched next to the riser.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

AngelRa said:


> Even with the wheel it will rub against the rod.


I decided to strip it down to the carbon. I think it would cause some friction with the paint on it.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks great! I would love to see those limbs match; I wonder if you could dip them in something similar or complimentary to the bow finish. Regardless, I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice! What do you want for it?? LOL


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

That is awesome! Now you just need to get your cams dipped in max 4 camo


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Really great job! I like that textured finish. "Sweet" looking Tribute for sure! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone have a good estimate as to how long it will take till it will completely dry?


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

bowtechlx said:


> Does anyone have a good estimate as to how long it will take till it will completely dry?


In my experience, it depends on the temp and humidity. I'd let it set in the sun for a few days at least and just check it in an inconspicuous place by scraping it w a fingernail.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm liking that finish! Sweet! :thumb:


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

i like the finish, it looks great dude. nice work.

can't help thinking the limb pockets would look even better if they were black like you did on the stinger, or maybe not, just a thought?


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

That looks sweet


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

i think that looks awesome!


----------



## Wooksta (Jun 9, 2011)

Top Job mate!


----------



## jasjon (Oct 2, 2011)

looks very nice


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*cable guard*

Here is a picture of the cable guard after i scraped and sanded the paint off of it. It actually looks good i was worried .


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

If you took the bow down to the bare metal instead of priming over the original finish, you would not have the fit problems, nor will you get the creaking later on when things start to bind together.

If you do paint over the original finish, you could just degrease the bow, and paint, no need to etching prime a painted surface.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

gun870guy said:


> If you took the bow down to the bare metal instead of priming over the original finish, you would not have the fit problems, nor will you get the creaking later on when things start to bind together.
> 
> If you do paint over the original finish, you could just degrease the bow, and paint, no need to etching prime a painted surface.


 Thanks for the tip. Im hoping it does not chip or peal. I took my time painting it i guess time in the field and on the range will be the ultimate test.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

That's pretty cool. IMO it would look better with black limbs.


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

An OD green bow with max4 limbs would look SWEET.


----------



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

I wish you would hurry up and post a picture of this bad boy all finished up.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Honker-Konker said:


> I wish you would hurry up and post a picture of this bad boy all finished up.


got it together today  posting pics now.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*here it is*

All rigged up. Big thanks to gander mountain in johnstown pa for awesome service and a top notch job.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

looks real nice.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks awesome! How does it shoot?


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*few more*

Pics


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

bowtechman88 said:


> That looks awesome! How does it shoot?


It shoots great with the new limbs


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*few more pics*

Some more pictures.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*some more pics lol*

Pics of strings


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice work.. Looks great- Congrats on job well done


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

alltires said:


> Nice work.. Looks great- Congrats on job well done


Ditto. Pretty slick. Good job


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Love me a Tribute for sure. Why don't you post in on the Tribute Owner's Group on AT? Here is the link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=425


----------



## Rockhopper (Dec 6, 2006)

what color are the strings on this bow? flo green and silver with black streak freaks?


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Rockhopper said:


> what color are the strings on this bow? flo green and silver with black streak freaks?


Its silver, flow green, black, and finshed off with clear serving.


----------



## Anti-Fanboy (Jul 29, 2012)

Bow looks sweet, great job! I might have to try this on an older bow.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

TTT how's the finish holding up?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks REALLY good! Nice Job!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Are u going to do the limbs and put them on it to see what it looks like? I didn't have any problem with my old bow when I painted the limbs on it


----------



## makingscents (Jun 9, 2011)

Finished product looks very good


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

that thing is sick! i wonder if anyone has tried rhino liner or truck bed liner spray paint.


----------

